# Miss Bianca's pictures



## Miss Bianca (Jun 14, 2010)

*Thought I'd share some pictures with the community.

*


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think your posting the wrong tag. Use the


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 14, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> I think your posting the wrong tag. Use the


I was , and I was tending to it as you replied!
Thanks!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 14, 2010)

That is one hot looking Brachy!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 14, 2010)

My baby T. blondi


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you kindly 
Vegas is my only male, but he's got two girls ready for him once 
he's mature..

These images are a little large, lets see what we do about 
that before I get to more pictures.

<<< edit: resized pics! >>>


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 14, 2010)

Male Pamphobeteus nigricolor


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 14, 2010)

Ultimate male Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 14, 2010)

Brachypelma auratum on her back..






Brachypelma auratum female, post molt..






Young Avicularia versicolor female..






Old favorite of Duchess, R.I.P.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 14, 2010)

This is Lego, one of my boehmei females


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 15, 2010)

Unreceptive to MM, female rosea....


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 27, 2010)

Holy cow, that's a yellow scorp.  Cool collection and pics.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, she_ is_ yellow, but my lighting_ is _horrid :8o .. 
planning to start using midday natural lighting..

@@@

These are my smaller enclosures, for larger slings, 2"+







and some medium sized containers, for sub-adult specimens.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome setup. Those are cool containers.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 4, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Awesome setup. Those are cool containers.


Thank you kindly.

This is one of my baby P. murinus who's missing it's left palp and first leg as well. He's eating well and is very active though 







P. regalis











This is how I'm usually greeted by this baby Theraposa..
who was sent to me as T. blondi, 
and from pictures now I'm being told it might be a sp. burgandy..


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 4, 2010)

Female Brachypelma auratum 
One of my faves


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 5, 2010)

sweet B. auratum!


----------



## Luiscifer (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Ms B. I just wanted to say that im glad u were able to build ur collection up again. thats awesome!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 10, 2010)

Luiscifer said:


> Hey Ms B. I just wanted to say that im glad u were able to build ur collection up again. thats awesome!


Thank you 

Here she is again..


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow I like your set up they look so neat and organized


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 27, 2010)

Really good pictures & awesome set ups and organisation!!!

Also your _Theraphosa sp burgundy_ _(Theraphosa spinipes)_ is a wee cutey!!!


----------



## Ariel (Jul 27, 2010)

Love the B. auratum!


----------



## Marko (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm jealous


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you all! :worship:

I will post some new pictures this week.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 17, 2010)

Freshly matured Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 17, 2010)

Miss Bianca said:


> Well, she_ is_ yellow, but my lighting_ is _horrid :8o ..
> planning to start using midday natural lighting..
> 
> @@@
> ...


for some reason this pics reminds me of a candy shop lol


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 8, 2010)

Pulled what was a surprise grammostola egg sac last night and found this!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice  what sp. is it ?, Congrats


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 8, 2010)

This was a Grammostola rosea I got from Kris Matz a few weeks back.
I got her because my son didn't want to send out his beloved MM Grammostola, and I told him I'd get him a girlfriend instead. Well she was already gravid!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 8, 2010)

Miss B, Nice pics. I envy you on the B. auratum!! 

El coqui?

Terry


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 8, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Miss B, Nice pics. I envy you on the B. auratum!!
> 
> El coqui?
> 
> Terry


Coqui what? LOL

Oh and Lady Autumn.. she is definitely my favorite tarantula. 
I got her from Steve, (TalonAWD).


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 12, 2010)

Psalmopoeus irminia 4"


----------



## seanbond (Sep 12, 2010)

very nice kollect and organization there!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you!
Here are some more.


----------

